# How to deal with a pitch break on a metal roof?



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm going to be putting a metal roof on my garage. The main part of the garage has a 12/12 roof and then a shed roof built on the side of the garage. How do you deal with the break in pitch. I thought maybe I could bend the sheeting, but that could be difficult.

Any help is appreciated.

Bobg


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

You will be able to buy the transition piece of metal where the two pitches come together from where you buy the metal roofing.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Yup it should be available with the ridge profile of whatever style of tin you're using to sit over top of the next piece. I'd caulk it too.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

#10 scroll down to see, fifth row down right side. Rib die formed transition, rpn#1482=upn#1485....James

http://www.muellerinc.com/downloads/ResidentialTrim_lo.pdf


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

On our house, they just kept going with the tin, no break trim where the house roofline changes slope at the beginning of the porch roofline. The shadow looks like trim but it is not, simply where one piece of tin overlaps the other. This roof was installed in 1960 to replace the original wood shake roof and although it has a nice patina of rust, it still does not leak. We have left it alone during the renovation (this photo is before we bought the place and started working on it). Our premise is if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------

